# Duda sobre materiales de una cafetera



## adriansg95 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro. Tengo un trabajo de clase que consiste en desmontar una cafetera y analizar sus piezas, me podrían ayudar con algunos materiales?
1) Junta de goma de estanqueidad. Silicona? Temperatura de trabajo: hasta 100 ºC (aprox.)

2) Goma granate que aisla los topes de una resistencia. Temperatura de trabajo: 110-115 ºC

3) Aislante de un fusible térmico (250 ºC --> resistente a la temperatura). Tiene una malla externa y una espuma interna. 

4) Tornillo de conexión de la toma de tierra (latón? bronce? es amarillento). Arandelas de acero? (acero inox?)

Pertenecen a una cafetera muy económica (marca Bluesky de Carrefour). Casi todas sus piezas son de polipropileno ¿Los tornillos serán de acero o de acero inoxidable? ¿Alguna forma para comprobarlo?
Un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2015)

El acero inoxidable es caro y dificil de trabajar, por lo general la tornilleria es de algún acero al cárbono de bajo contenido del mismo y tratado superficialmente, zincado por ejemplo. las partes amarillas son por lo general de latón, es más barato que el bronce y tiene propiedades conductoras semejantes


----------



## adriansg95 (Mar 10, 2015)

Muchas gracias, pandacba
En el trabajo nos basta con sugerir materiales que sean susceptibles de ser usados para la misma aplicación, así que tu respuesta me será de mucha utilidad... solo me falta buscar en el kalpakjian algún material concreto 
Por cierto, alguna idea sobre los elastómeros que puse en las fotos?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2015)

Fijate aca si te sirve
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polipropileno


----------

